# Brake drums



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone recently replaced rear brake drums on a 65 GTO. I am having a problem with my local parts stores coming up with a part number. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I don't have a part number, but OPGI has them in stock,

OPGI.com » Brakes » (BD60094) 1964-1972 GTO Brake Drums - In stock for prompt shipment


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in an area that is not easily accessible to the Pontiac parts suppliers eg. OPG, Ames. I do have Napa. I am trying to replace with cast iron drums and recall that Bendix is the last supplier left that produces these for the 65 A body. I ran a search in the forum but no luck. Napa here needs a number, my understanding that not all Napa stores have the same suppliers. Need to move this car soon but have no luck finding drums


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

aftermarket part no. for rear drum tempest is 2027. 9-1/2 x 2 size 5-4 3/4 stud pattern


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Bendix Brakes Brake Drum PDR0039 Summit $25.00


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

After allot of messing around finally got the proper rear brake drums for my car. The rear end is an original posi unit that is proper for my 65. As it turns out the parts store brought in a number of brake drums that all were marked BD 60736 which crosses over to PDR 0039 and 4401136 on the outside of the box, but to our surprise the boxes contained different styles of drums. Only one style actually fit my backing plates which I am now assuming to be the correct drums that are part number 440136. Very frustrating when you can't trust that the actual part does not match the part number stamped on the outside of the box. Thanks to all those who answered.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I owned a 79olds 98 that my great uncle bought new. That I drove in the 90's. I got it with 80g on the clock. Every time I would go to autozone they would argue that the 403 didn't come stock in my car because there computer didn't have it as an option. I would say that it had a 6.6 403 emissions sticker on the fan shroud. It was a nightmare. About 8 years ago autozones computer finally had updated and listed the 403 as an option for a 79 olds 98. The best was when I got a new lower ball joint for this car and I could push it all the way to the lip by hand in the lower control arm. I go up to the store and tell them what was wrong and that the part was defective because it was to small in diameter. He wanted to give me a new one. I said, I wanted my money back. Which he gave me and then he put the part back on the shelf. I told him again it was to small and it was bad. He said it might fit some one else car and left it on the shelf. WTF. I went to Car Quest and got one there. I have never gone back to the zone for any suspension parts again.
I have ran into brake rotor trouble like what you have had on the drums also. 2 stores and 3 different part with the same part number till I got the right one. It is crazy how some times parts are packed wrong or said to be the right part for replacement and are not even close.


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

I know auto zone can get alot of parts for these car . you can even check online.sometimes they have them in stock .if one store dont have they'll tell you which store does.


----------

